# LOL Wut! - Hater, Flamer, Trolle & Spielejournalisten - der Film



## SimonFistrich (26. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *LOL Wut! - Hater, Flamer, Trolle & Spielejournalisten - der Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: LOL Wut! - Hater, Flamer, Trolle & Spielejournalisten - der Film


----------



## elsihenne (26. Oktober 2014)

Sehr geehrter Herr Fischer, lieber Thomas,

ich zitiere: "Dieser widerliche fette Wolfgang, was der wieder für eine Scheiße verzapft hat, kann den nicht mal jemand absägen"
Als ich mir das Video anschaute, stand meine Frau daneben und sagte: "Och, der ist doch eigentlich ganz süß!"
Mal abgesehen von den Hatern und Flamern, hast du eigentlich Verehrerinnen im Netz? Zumindest könnte ich jetzt eine Sympathisantin beisteuern.


----------

